# Help



## Graham1989 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello 
I’ve recently got 3 chickens but one of them and only one I believe is doing a pop showed in picture, should I be worried?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's possible that bird has worms. The color bothers me though.


----------



## Graham1989 (Sep 9, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It's possible that bird has worms. The color bothers me though.


I thought this but when you google yellow poo, it can be normal but I’m really not sure


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Hmm, I've had my chicks poop that same color poo but don't believe any of my olders..


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Since you're in GB, worm all 3 chickens with Flubenvet. It's a very good wormer.


----------

